# ***OFFICIAL*** Ronda Rousey vs. Sarah Kaufman Thread



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

*Bantamweight bout: 135 pounds*
*Five round fight for the StrikeForce Women's Bantamweight Championship*


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

...I'm gonna go for my girl Ronda. I think her intensity, aggressiveness, stellar hip tosses and superior groundgame will be the factor. Ronda has a good chin that will get tested. I just see Ronda coming out in a bull rush, clinching up fast with Sarah, then throwing down on a clean hip toss. If Ronda ragdolled Tate, (who is perhaps the best female wrestler), Sarah Kaufman will get tossed too. I would be surprised to see Sarah rock Ronda badly cause I'm sure Ronda won't even give her a chance to get off. If Rousey comes out of the gate like a rabid pitbull, swarms Kaufman, ties her up in a clinch and flop, there goes Sarah to the ground. Then it's just a matter of time. Sarah may get back to her feet if she's lucky but I see Ronda tossing her on her ass again and then getting a submission finish. I'd love to see Ronda get a KO. I don't think she's quite there yet but this fight will be good without a doubt...


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Can't see any other result than an arm bar. Ronda may get tagged a few times but she can take 'em and get her down eventually. Once Kaufman's down I think it's only a matter of time.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

If Ronda can get the fight to the mat she obviously has a very good chance. Otherwise Kauffman will beat her up.


Sent from my iPhone using VerticalSports


----------



## sickcat (Apr 22, 2007)

Kaufman keeps it standing and makes it look easy.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

I have a feeling Kaufman is going to win this.. I like both fighters. Cant wait!


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

I think this fight is pretty even. The thing that might give Ronda an edge is you can't train for an Olympic level judoka with only two months time.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

"IF" Ronda can get it to the ground, she will. Bronze medal in Judo, she's an exceptional grappler, she will get it to the ground, and she will win by submission. Well, for the future of WMMA I hope that's the case, WMMA has no chance of reaching the UFC level without Rousey at the helm.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Anyone know what time the main card kicks off UK time?


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

I think since it's 7 PM local, it's 10 PM Eastern, and 2 AM GMT. And the prelims start 2 hours earlier than the MC.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Hmm, i was tempted to get some sleep before the main card, but the prelims start in 15 mins and i cant sleep knowing fights are on, let alone knowing that Rousey v Kaufman is only hours away.. Looks like im staying up then!

EDIT: Main card must start at 3am GMT then as its nearly 1am here..


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

hixxy said:


> Hmm, i was tempted to get some sleep before the main card, but the prelims start in 15 mins and i cant sleep knowing fights are on, let alone knowing that Rousey v Kaufman is only hours away.. Looks like im staying up then!
> 
> EDIT: Main card must start at 3am GMT then as its nearly 1am here..


Just snort a bag of sugar and you'll be good to go!


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Ronda is a ****.

Go Sarah.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Ronda by armbar


duh


----------



## ninja69 (Sep 23, 2007)

kaufman has this. She need to stay away from the clinch, stick and move and she will be alright. Tate fought a dumb fight clinching with Rousey and think Kaufman saw her mistakes. 

Kaufman (t)ko by round 3.

(at least i hope haha)


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Kaufman is tough but I really don't see what she offers skill wise to threaten Rhonda. Being tough will not be enough.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Kaufman looks like she is sponsored by the salvation army.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

oldfan said:


> Ronda by armbar
> 
> 
> duh




duhhh


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

That was pretty nuts, she came out and put that jab out there and transitioned to the clinch. That is some quality technique to get past Sarah's strength.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

:bye01: so uh Sarah tell us again how you were passed over.

54 seconds

Heh guess she's fighting dudes now


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

What makes her dangerous is her Judo game to take her opponents down. She tried two different throws then tripped her, transitioned to mount pretty much, locked in the arm bar and bam. That was all in a span of seconds.

Too bad we didn't get to see a couple of rounds. She should be careful of what she asks for in Cyborg. Not sure sure she can cut that much weight though...but that would be one bad ass fight from start to finish cuz Cyborg don't fawk around.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

Rousey has some legit skills, she is so fluent in transitions and it just looks amazing how she pulls these grapples off. Thats olympic caliber for you!


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

No_Mercy said:


> What makes her dangerous is her Judo game to take her opponents down. She tried two different throws then tripped her, transitioned to mount pretty much, locked in the arm bar and bam. That was all in a span of seconds.
> 
> Too bad we didn't get to see a couple of rounds. She should be careful of what she asks for in Cyborg. Not sure sure she can cut that much weight though...but that would be one bad ass fight from start to finish cuz Cyborg don't fawk around.


 I got Ronda.






by armbar


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

...WOW! Damn! Damn! Ronda is freakin' mindblowing! Impressed is an understatement. Like JDS--- Ronda had the same bigtime intensity defending the belt. You know Yoda was seriously working with Sarah to prevent that arm from getting snatched but to no avail. Ronda rolling with the Diaz brothers and tossing Nate around in that Rousey all access show, serious high level stuff. When her Boxing tightens up, beyond the sky is the limit for Rousey. I posted a blueprint for the fight. Ronda pushed forward quickly, engaged the clinch, quick takedown, game over. Sarah didn't even get in a clean shot. When Ronda's boxing tightens up, she is very capable of pulling off a historic title defense run like Anderson....

...RONDA CALLING OUT CYBORG IS TOO COOL! Best female striker against the best female grappler...period. You know, since Dana made the decision to strip Cyborg of her belt, it's ironic that Ronda would call her out. I love Ronda but careful what you wish for. Calling out "Lil' Wandy" is wicked and risky. Man- Cyborg & Rousey could easily be a UFC co-main event. What is Dana waiting for?


----------



## DanTheJu (Mar 3, 2007)

LOL @ Calling out CyRoid! HAHA


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Really only one person can challenge Ronda right now, the man of 1004 holds.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

I think Ronda's success comes from how good she is, but also from how bad the rest of the female fighters are. Kaufman couldn't defend a single thing. Ronda got the takedown, achieved mount and got an armbar like 10 or 15 seconds in. I would understand if Ronda mixed it up or used great timing etc. Nope. She ran across the cage and immediately got the clinch. Sarah knew EXACTLY what her gameplan was but couldn't stop it for even a second of the match. 

Again, I recognize how good Ronda is but the talent gap in that division is ridiculous.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

This is Women's MMA rearing it's ugly head again.

Two good fighters that blitz everyone within a round or two and the rest are shit.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

She bores me. Always by Armbar. Get some variety!











I love her really.

I'd love to see Ronda vs Cyroid.


----------



## djripz (Feb 3, 2008)

I'm impressed by her armbar technique but seriously, she isn't gonna be great for one move.

When she stops mckenzie her signature move then I will take her seriously.

For now, she's just a one trick pony until a woman with wrestling and striking dominates her.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Ronda can beat Cyborg but it wont be that easy IMO. If Cyborg can defend the TD, Rousey will likely get KO'd.

That was a good fight I thought. Kaufman isn't a can, She's actually a solid top ten fighter and Ronda made it look easy beating her.

P.S. Hope that's a joke lol? If Tate can sub Kedzie, its not like Rousey wont. Although admittedly I didn't see that fight.

P.S.S. Cyborg used a diarrhetic that is also used as a steroid. Its also "surprise" the number one PED used by women in sports or so I read someplace.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










I'm having the weirdest boner right now.


----------



## oBMTo (Jun 27, 2010)

sickcat said:


> Kaufman keeps it standing and makes it look easy.


HAHA NO


----------



## sickcat (Apr 22, 2007)

oBMTo said:


> HAHA NO


 I don't think I've ever been so wrong.

That was not even a good take down either.


----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

You know.. i bet its 10x more comfortable preforming armbars as a woman.. They dont have nuts that can be crushed and all..


----------



## Zebra (Aug 20, 2012)

To the one trick Pony critics .. i simply dont agree with you. this is MMA, if you can win using one disceplen then why not. actually what makes those fights exciting for me is that each opponent walks into he cage knowing exactly what is going to happen to them and they still get caught. one day, someone is going to walk in and figure out how to stop that weapon, and this is what we will all be waiting for. think Fedor, once they figured him out, 3 people beat him before he could say mama


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

Rousey is Royce Gracie c. UFC 1 right now. 

She's got one skill that is just so far above everyone else that her being one-dimensional doesn't really matter.

When she finally loses it will be a brutal beating from someone who can keep it standing. 

But for now I'm enjoying her fight because personally I really liked those early UFCs.


----------



## sickcat (Apr 22, 2007)

RearNaked said:


> Rousey is Royce Gracie c. UFC 1 right now.
> 
> She's got one skill that is just so far above everyone else that her being one-dimensional doesn't really matter.
> 
> ...


This is exactly how I feel about womens MMA right now, I was thinking more of a Matt Hughes type that got by with having horrible standup for such a long time.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

LULZ


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

The WMMA fight to watch that night was clearly the Tate - Kedzie war.

That was a fight, ladies and getlemen.


----------



## BOMDC (Feb 13, 2011)

slapshot said:


> LULZ




Haha, GOLD.


----------

